

What do you use to email your users? - merrick33

We have thousands of users and want to email them - preferably with some software/service that can get the email addresses out of our database, without having to manually export. A few I have seen can connect to mysql, but not postgres :(<p>While I could use something like mailman I am hoping some of you have found a cost effective method for emailing a large number of users and getting statistics as well.
======
sil3ntmac
PHPList is a good, free mailing software - its usually included in fantastico

<http://www.phplist.com/>

i've heard of people modifying it to use postgre, but i believe it only comes
with support for mysql out of the box

~~~
merrick33
Thank you, PHPList is kind of what we decided to use if we have to manually
import.

------
markdionne
After you get the machinery to pump out the mail, there is the issue of
getting it through spam filters. I have had numerous problems when sending
emails from my own domain. It is all too easy to get on various blacklists
even if you are extremely well behaved.

